# fishfinder rig



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys could anyone post a diagram of this rig? Only been fishing saltwater, surf and piers for about 3 yrs. Still learning? 
As a matter of fact, I'd like to see all the specialized rigs, i.e. flounder, pin, fishfinder, drum etc.

I know that's alot but I for one would like to see it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

There are diagrams of a fishfinder, flounder and two-hook rig in the newbie help thread at the top of the forum.



Evan


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Kingfisherman. So on the fishfinder rig do you use live bait or cut bait or does it really matter? How long of a leader do you use?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

doesnt matter what bait. It's intended to keep bait on the bottom when fishing the surf or in a current. I Use a mono or Fluorocarbon line.


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Skink, hope to see you next week!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I usually tie my fishfinders with about 6 inches of line between swivel and hook. I'll go shorter with heavier line when fishing for drum. When sharks or blues are likely I'll throw in a wire leader instead of a mono leader.

Evan


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Evan, can't wait to try it next week.

Todd


----------

